# which simm card?



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Hi I have an unlocked dongle, and would like to know what is the best simm card to buy when down in Portugal for accessing the net with my laptop?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I used Sapo last year, reasonable coverage but a bit on the expensive side. 8O 
Gary


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a look here Ted: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-90270-using-your-usb-dongle-abroad.html

Doc's guide is very helpful. Particularly look at his link to wet paint, most deals are detailed there, Alan.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

In this case, Wetpaint is a bit scanty on the details. As it happens, I am currently in Portugal for a few days and bought a sim card last week at a Vodafone outlet in Algarve Shopping. The standard deal they offer - Vita Net Light - is €15 for a sim card that has ten hours access at a maximum of 1Mbit/sec included, valid for 180 days (and €10 for each ten hours after that). I'm a heavy user in terms of time so I asked them to switch the tariff to Vita Net Plus which costs €5 for the sim, plus €10 for 600MB, valid for 20 days. Maximum download rate is better: 2Mbit/sec. These are the only tariffs available on Vodafone PAYG. TMN also has a PAYG deal, but it seemed very poor value.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*set up for simm card*

Thank you Doc Holiday for the info, any advice on setting up once i have got the card? this is all a bit new to me?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ted, the Idiots Guide (link in Docs Guide) should have all you need.

Thanks for the Portugal info. Doc, Alan.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Ted, if you download and install the Vodafone Mobile Broadband Software, it will configure itself properly for any Vodafone sim card you put into your dongle (except for the UK, strangely). It's a fairly big download, so best grab it whilst still at home.


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

Doc,
Is that link to Version 10?
I'm running that with my dongle in the UK with no problems.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Download not working*

Thank You Doc for the info, have followed your link but when I click on either the readme file or the software nothing happens? will try again in the morning, cheers Ted


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

InfaRed said:


> Doc,
> Is that link to Version 10?
> I'm running that with my dongle in the UK with no problems.


Fair enough. I haven't tried it, but the site says:
"Vodafone Mobile Broadband software - v10.0.201.
Important: Currently this version does not support UK settings. A version suitable for use in the UK will be available shortly. Version 9.4.6 is the latest version for our UK customers which can be downloaded below."

Ted, the links are very slow to respond, but they have worked for me before. Just keep trying is all I can suggest.


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes, I know the site said about it not working for the UK, but I read on another forum that it was OK - so tried it. It does seem to be better than Version 9.4.6.
I'm in a fringe area - only get two bars - but it does seem to hold up very well.


----------

